
Palantir has figured out how to make money by using algorithms to ascribe guilt - artsandsci
https://boingboing.net/2018/04/20/something-something-invisible.html
======
Mononokay
Dislike the rest of the BoingBoing writers but like to hear what Doctorow has
to say?

[https://boingboing.net/author/cory_doctorow_1/feed](https://boingboing.net/author/cory_doctorow_1/feed)

